# Umum > Peraturan & Pengumuman >  Forum upgrade

## YudiHP

Oms,

Sehubungan dengan akan di Upgrade nya Forum ke " V Bulettin versi 5 " pada hari Jumat tanggal 19 Desember 2014.

Maka akan di lakukan Back up Data dan Shyncronize mulai hari Jumat s/d Minggu ( tanggal 19 - 21 Desember 2014 ).

Mohon tidak memposting thread yang akan terganggu pada tanggal tersebut , seperti : Lelang , dll.


Mohon Maaf atas ketidak nyamanan ini.


Salam,

----------

